# Bachmann smoke and flicker board?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Was running my climax today when the smoker quit smoking and the flicker board is just a solid light. Is there some connection here between the two? I didn't let it run out of fluid, it was still working when I added a few drops as it rolled by. Might add the front light isn't working but rear is, in reverse(this may be a bulb problem,but thought I'd mention it). Can anyone venture a guess? Bill


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The Climax flicker and smoke circuits are pretty much isolated from each other.... at least they were in the first run units. 

Bachmann smoke unit's quitting is a more or less normal thing. They crap in various ways. 

The flicker board that drives the smoke box is a mulitvibrator that appears to be "stuck" on on side. This is probably a component failure on the flicker board. 

See http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/climax_tips.html for schematics of both boards.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

the forum won't let me edit the last message 

The line 

The flicker board that drives the smoke box 

should read 

The flicker board that drives the FIRE box


----------

